# Gran Turismo 5 - Test/Urteil



## TheRealBecks (23. November 2010)

Hallo ihr "Gran Trurismo 5"-Zocker,

da nun einige bereits das Spiel ihr Eigen nennen, wird es doch mal Zeit, dass die ersten ihre Meinung zu diesem Spiel kundtun. Wie steht's denn um die Grafik, die Rennstrecken, Fahrzeugteile/Tuning und die Fahreigenschaften der Autos?

Na dann schießt mal los!


----------



## EasyRick (23. November 2010)

Naja, geht so...

Interface ist gut gemacht. Tolles Intro.

Aber von der Grafik hätte ich mir mehr versprochen. Man spiegelt sich nicht im Heck des Gegners und Objekte ****** im Hintergrund dämlich auf.

Das schlimmste sind aber die vollkommen fransigen und flimmernden Schatten. Kantenglättung gibts auch keine....

Das Fahrverhalten ist in GT Manier natürlich super.

Insgesamt bin ich von der Grafik enttäuscht.


----------



## Dr. Kucho (23. November 2010)

Grafik: Die Schatten sind nicht schön, aber ansonsten ist das Spiel für Konsolenverhältnisse gut gelungen. Wer 4xMSAA 16xAF Optik erwartet, kann aber nur enttäuscht werden, denn sowas schaffen die aktuellen Konsolen einfach nicht. Sobald man aber mal richtig im Rennen ist, fallen einem die groben Schatten sowieso nichtmehr auf. Das Aliasing ist okay. Die Texturen könnten aber ein wenig besser gefiltert sein.

Rennstrecken: Man kann am Anfang nicht auf alle Kurse und Varianten zugreifen. Das kommt aber nach und nach und es gibt davon sowieso genug.

Fahrzeugteile/Tuning: Das ist klasse! Man kann zu zwei Tunern gehen: Der eine wäscht und poliert die Karre, wechselt das Öl und sorgt für optische Verbesserungen (Lackierung, Spoiler, Bodykits, Racingpaket, Felgen [Racingpaket/Felgen nur für Premium Autos]). Der andere erhöht die Performance deines Autos. Man kann die Karosserie versteifen, die Fenster mit Plastikfenstern tauschen, Chiptuning, neue Schwunscheiben, Rennfahrwerk etc etc etc also wirklich richtig viel. Das tolle ist: Jedes neue Teil wirkt sich spürbar auf die Performance aus und wenn man sich zB einen neuen Auspuff dranbaut, dann kriegt das Auto einen richtig fetten Sound. Mein Honda Civic war am anfang sehr "brav" und mitlerweile röhrt der wie verrückt.

Fahreigenschaften der Autos: Das Prunktstück! Man sollte aber unbedingt alle Fahrhilfen deaktivieren. Der Schwierigkeitsgrad (der K.I.) zieht in diesem Spiel nur sehr leicht an, sodass jeder genug Zeit hat um Fahren zu lernen. Es ist aber echt toll wieviel Feedback man von den Autos bekommt. Es gibt Autos die steuern sich wie Betonklötze, andere Autos fahren dagegen wie auf Schienen und ein Old-Timer mit viel PS ist ohne Fahrhilfen am Limit kaum auf der Straße zu halten. Man sollte sich dabei nicht von der Stäke der Gegner irritieren lassen. In den Nooby-Rennen gewinnt man als geübter Fahrer locker mit 10 Sekunden Vorsprung. Es wird mit der Zeit aber immer schwieriger und später kommen dann die richtigen Herausforderungen mit 500PS GT Boliden.

Erstes Fazit: Es fühlt sich an als hätte ich nie aufgehört Gran Turismo zu spielen! Ich hab heute angefangen und als GT-Veteran hab ich mich sofort zuhause gefühlt. Man fährt stundenlang und merkt garnicht wie die Zeit verfliegt. Ich hatte heute tierisch Spass!


----------



## Minga_Bua (23. November 2010)

Ziemlich geil bisher.

Über Grafik wurde ja schon genug geschrieben.

Was die Fahrphysik angeht wundere ich mich etwas. 
Es soll doch die Möglichkeit geben zwischen Standard und Profi zu wechseln. Wo geht das denn?
Denn selbst ohne Fahrhilfen kommt mir mein Civic vor wie ne eisenbahn auf Schienen 

EDIt Und ein Schadensmodell kann ich auch nirgends erkennen. Oder gabs garkeines?^^


----------



## gangville (23. November 2010)

hoffentlich wird der hässliche schatten durch einen späteren petch behoben.
aber sonst top.
das spiel liefert so viele funktionen.


----------



## Dr. Kucho (23. November 2010)

nichtsoschlau schrieb:


> Was die Fahrphysik angeht wundere ich mich etwas.
> Es soll doch die Möglichkeit geben zwischen Standard und Profi zu wechseln. Wo geht das denn?
> Denn selbst ohne Fahrhilfen kommt mir mein Civic vor wie ne eisenbahn auf Schienen


Da habe ich bisher auch nix gefunden. Im Arcade Mode kann man zusätzlich noch einstellen, wie sich der Untergrund (Gras, Nässe) auf das Fahrverhalten auswirkt. Eventuell wird das mit höheren Leveln freigeschaltet, denn zum Punkt... 



> Und ein Schadensmodell kann ich auch nirgends erkennen. Oder gabs garkeines?^^


...habe ich gehört, dass es am Anfang nur minimalen Schaden gibt und irgendwann dann etwas freigeschaltet wird.

Ich kann dir aber nix genaues sagen. Bin erst Level 8.  Du solltest aber bedenken, dass du deinen Civic womöglich garnich am Limit bewegst. Die Gegner sind am Anfang so schwach, da kannste auch in jeder Kurve abseits der Ideallinie fahren und gewinnst trotzdem. Später oder Online wird man vermutlich ans Limit gehen müssen und der Grenzbereich ist bei einem 450kW Hecktriebler sicher kleiner als bei einem 150kW Fronttriebler.

Apropos Limit: Zieht euch das mal rein: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sg9LipFU6ek


----------



## Minga_Bua (23. November 2010)

Der soll das Ding mal tunen 

Ej apropo ich hab meinen civic grad getunt für 60tausen Öcken.

Jetzt hab ich nur noch rennen die ich mit dem garnicht fahren kann


----------



## gangville (23. November 2010)

sagt mir mal euer name pls, damit ich euch als freund laden kann^^


----------



## Minga_Bua (23. November 2010)

Xiroi81


----------



## r34ln00b (23. November 2010)

pokémonmaster84.


----------



## gangville (23. November 2010)

wie kann man sein benutzernamen denn umändern?
der nimmt die benutzer-id von der konsole.


----------



## bjoern241 (24. November 2010)

Hab gestern auch mein GT5 bekommen. Ich finde es bis jetzt auch ganz gut.

Ich habe mich sofort mit der Steuerung zurecht gefunden.

Grafiktechnisch gesehen ist wahrscheinlich nicht mehr aus der Konsole rauszuholen.

Habt Ihr ein paar Tricks und Tips für mich.

Welches Auto kauft man am Anfang.

Sind die Lizenzen auf Gold mit dem PS3 Controller möglich.
Habe große Probleme bei der Lizenz B Event B-5.


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (24. November 2010)

stellt doch mal bitte ein paar selbst gemachte Bilder rein, hab mir gestern meine ps3 bestellt und kanns kaum erwarten  btw. habe auch gelesen, das GT5 in 3D kommen soll, hat das schon einer getestet???


----------



## Dr. Kucho (24. November 2010)

Bamboocha2510 schrieb:


> stellt doch mal bitte ein paar selbst gemachte Bilder rein, hab mir gestern meine ps3 bestellt und kanns kaum erwarten  btw. habe auch gelesen, das GT5 in 3D kommen soll, hat das schon einer getestet???



Es gibt jetzt schon eine Option bezüglich 3-D im Optionsmenü. Hab aber keine Ahnung was es damit auf sich hat. Dort gibt es auch einen Punkt wo man die Grafikqualität zwischen "normal", "scharf" und "flimmerreduzierend" umschalten kann. Optionen -> Hardware -> Bildeinstellungen.


----------



## Nekro (27. November 2010)

Ich habs Probe-Gespielt und es macht sau Spaß 
Fahrverhalten ist für ein Konsolenspiel gut, es geht in Richtung Simulation^^
Aber hab keine eigene Konsole und wollt mir auch nur wegen GT5 keine holen


----------



## gangville (27. November 2010)

welche Grafikeinstellung würdet ihr mir in dem Spiel empfehlen.
wenn ich auf Scharf stelle gibt es dabei Nachteile?
oder soll ich auf normal stellen?


----------



## Nekro (28. November 2010)

Probier doch einfach aus was bei dir zu Hause besser rüberkommt und welche Unterschiede du feststellst.


----------

